# Introducing Honey and Elmo!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

First is Honey, he is a 4yo Suri Alpaca.
Then comes Elmo! Another 4yo, but a Huacaya.

Obviously they have already had their summer hair cuts, but come next Spring, look out!:happy:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Alpacas...YAY! Love those fuzzy faces! Are they friendly?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!

I want to smooch them.  

When will you get to bring them home?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I could have done it today, but am waiting for this weekend. It'll just be easier, and less work, to be honest.:teehee:
They aren't uber friendly, but typically Alpaca, a bit standoffish, but once caught, they stand very patiently.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful. They are just so stinking cute!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I love their voices when they say "meeeep! meeeep!" The names are wonderful.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I had this whole big plan to surprise dh tomorrow, but, as I wasn't able to get all the fencing done in time, it ain't gonna happen.:ashamed:

But I do have Elmo's registration paperwork, and the pics of them, so I'll just hand him the file folder on Elmo, and see if he figures it out.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think you should run back over there and collect some 'paca poo. Put it in a container and when he opens it and asks what it is you can tell them they are Alpaca Seeds.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

They are precious! The hardest thing for me when I brought my girls home was to learn how to communicate with them. Mine didn't want to be touched. They had such sweet faces and looked nervous. I wanted to grab them and let them know everything would be okay, but they would say no to that. So, how to you put a new animal at ease that you can't touch and that doesn't know you yet? It wasn't easy. They didn't adjust to change well and didn't like their herd being separated. I hate posting long posts but just have to tell you this about mine. 4 of my girls came from about 4 hours away from here. Let's call it land of sand and extreme heat compared to here. They were at 500 ft elevation and we are at 7200 ft elevation. We were chilly today and their old home was well over 100 degrees. So, we brought home 2 girls from that home. A rancher friend had picked them along with many herd mates up a week before I got them so the alpaca family had been split in half. From the ranch, they went off to different homes, but still others were left at the original hot as hell home still un-sheared and over 110 degree days. They bond very closely, love and miss each other in their herd families. Its unlike any animals I've ever had. I didn't realize this in the beginning or I would have made different choices in their best interest. A week passes and the rancher calls me to tell me about a momma paca and her baby left behind at the old home. We made the drive to pick them up. The mom paca looked relieved and ready to go as if she was waiting for transport to come for her too, or at least hoping. When we got home, we backed the trailer up to the paca pen. My girls at the gate were staring at the trailer as if they had been waiting too. The pacas in the trailer were cushed (laying down) so they could not be seen. When we opened the trailer and off-loaded momma paca, one of the girls at the gate let out a scream of excitment. They were all very excited. Momma and baby were scared. It was a long drive and big change, but when they were all reunited, it was something I'll never forget. They were all crammed in a smaller pen so we could socialize with them for a week or two before putting them in a bigger pen where they could run off and hide. When the time came to move them, we couldn't move one at a time. They refused. All, legs locked and would not move through the gate. They were all trained and knew what I wanted, but I think they were afraid they would be separated again. We haltered everyone and moved them as a group to the new pen. 

In the first pic, they are running. I have 6, but see there's 4? That's because the youngest one has health problems and couldn't keep up. They ALWAYS leave someone behind with her and all of the females would trade off. That's just how alpacas are.  2 others were brought home, not from the original herd, but they all became family.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

RAcoon Breath, that is an incredible story !! I had no idea they are like that !! Thank you for sharing !! 

Herscmama, I wish I could see his face when he "gets it" !!! WHAT FUN !!!! Take pics !!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Didnt' take any pics this morning, but it was hysterical!:banana:

We were sitting out back drinking coffee, and i said I had something for him for his birthday, after his completely inappropriate comment about what exactly I had for him (men) :indif:, I handed him the file folder on Elmo, he had no idea what he was looking at, so I handed him the bags with the fiber samples in it. He stared at those, looked at the folder, and asked if I had gotten him a membership to "The Hair Club", seriously?
He is far from losing any hair, what a goof.
So then I told him to check his phone for a text message from me, and he saw the pictures. He was so stinking cute!
He got this big ol' grin on his face, and just looked at me. Then he wanted to take the day off to go pick them up!:rock:
He asked if they were a male and a female, and I told him no, two males, and we are gelding one of them So now he wants to find at least two more females. Good grief, I've unleashed a monster.
OH!
He also asked that since I got him his Alpacas for his Birthday, could I get him some Angora goats for Christmas. 
I just love that guy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwwww! I'm glad you know him so well that he loves a gift that benefits both of you . Definitely a keeper


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL! I'm glad he likes his gifts. Last year, I screwed up something with registration. I can't remember exactly now..I think I started doing it online, paid, then sent a check in with the registration papers too. I got a call from ARI and the lady was SUPER nice and helpful  I was confused by it and didn't even realize I paid twice. I just wanted to get the papers out of my hands and into the hands of someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

how exciting and fun this has been and what an awesome gift for the man in your life!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It has been so much fun to follow along the whole way! What a guy...sheep, alpacas, AND angora goats!!!! Congrats on giving him a great present!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so cute, and how cute your husband is for getting excited and now wanting angora goats! What a great guy!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Can you give him angora bunnies for Valentine's Day?


----------

